# problem about process migration



## saeedehgh88 (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi,

Please see http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0am-5noTrWk 

I can not make pmigrate.c. Any can make this file please, tell me.

[ removed email - use Private Message - Mod. ]


----------

